# Bugs On Plywood



## radian23 (Oct 5, 2017)

Bought some 3/4 oak plywood from Home Depot and after working on building a fish tank stand I noticed some little bugs on my work. My wife noticed a bunch on the sheet that I got from them. 

I returned the remainder of the sheet back to home depot. Any idea what these are? I was going to bring the fish tank stand outside and use compressed air to spray it off the best I could. Problem is I don't know if I'll get them all off and don't want to bring a destructive pest into the house.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Your camera should have an ultra close up setting that would give larger images of the bugs. Difficult to see in your pic.
johnep


----------



## Bluenote38 (Nov 27, 2010)

A super close up would def help but... If they "jump" they are Springtails if not then either Wood Mites or Hypoaspis Mites (different kind of mite that eats wood mites). They show up usually because the wood is damp. Put it in the sun for a couple hours and let it air out and most will go away. You can spray it with a commercial product or ammonia or bleach (DO NOT MIX CHEMICALS). In plywood you will need to pay attention to the edges especially and any voids, splits or cracks. If you have access to a -40C commercial freezer for about 8 hours that will work too.


Btw - mix the Bleach 1T to 1 pint of water and Ammonia 3T to one pint of water


----------



## radian23 (Oct 5, 2017)

I got my slr out and was able to get the following. I don't have a macro lense so this is about as good as I can get.


----------



## Bluenote38 (Nov 27, 2010)

Wood mites are usually more round. This looks like a Psocid more commonly known as a "Book Louse". They don't live in books, don't bite and live off mold. Book lice enjoy damp places especially where mold is present. Usually 1-2mm long they cannot retain moisture so drying thoroughly will get rid of them. I'd still hit the wood with a bleach solution to kill any mold spores.


----------



## radian23 (Oct 5, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> Wood mites are usually more round. This looks like a Psocid more commonly known as a "Book Louse". They don't live in books, don't bite and live off mold. Book lice enjoy damp places especially where mold is present. Usually 1-2mm long they cannot retain moisture so drying thoroughly will get rid of them. I'd still hit the wood with a bleach solution to kill any mold spores.


I'm pretty sure this is the bug that I have. Looks like low humidity and low temperature kills them. I'll bring my lumber outside during a below zero day. That should take care of the issue. Glad to see they are not destructive.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Very well done with the pic!
johnep


----------



## Gavin HArris (Sep 16, 2019)

The plywoods which make our buildings attractive from the outside are getting affected by termites. This is mostly because of the quality of the ply and the climate. But you have an option for it to exterminate the termites and the will do it with little damage and again will make it as an attractive one. Just call the termite controllers nearby you and they will look after the rest. As we are serving in AZ reach us for termite control phoenix az services.


----------



## JamesTinKS (Nov 15, 2012)

To clarify:


Bluenote38 said:


> Btw - mix the Bleach 1T to 1 pint of water and Ammonia 3T to one pint of water


OR not "and"

Use either bleach OR ammonia. Mixing the 2 and you just might die. Or wish you had...


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

Forget the termite control salesman. They aren't termites! Bleach will do them in. 
Lumber isn't stored in controlled environments, some times open sheds. Not good but done.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

if you mix most dish detergents like DAWN and bleach, at best you will cause lung damage. At worse, it can kill you. It don't take much to knock you unconscious in a closed environment. You are creating something similar to a chlorine gas, but worse. I have seen it first hand and that is why I know it dont take much of a mix in a bucket to ruin your whole day.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

radian23 said:


> I got my slr out and was able to get the following. I don't have a macro lense so this is about as good as I can get.


I show your pictures my friend... He is a zoologist at the university of the aegean .. 
His answer...

I guess they are ANOBIUM...
Certainly they are not termite...

You have to take professional help than a company sir..









Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Gavin HArris said:


> The plywoods which make our buildings attractive from the outside are getting affected by termites. This is mostly because of the quality of the ply and the climate. But you have an option for it to exterminate the termites and the will do it with little damage and again will make it as an attractive one. Just call the termite controllers nearby you and they will look after the rest. As we are serving in AZ reach us for termite control phoenix az services.



Weird post.


George


----------

